# The Day of the Triffids 3D (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Transformers producer Don Murphy is joining with with Michael Preger on a new version of "The Day of the Triffids."

Why a new version, Mr. Murphy?

_"This original classic has still to be successfully envisioned on the screen," said Murphy. "It is a story that strikes at the heart of what it means to be human -- and does so in an intensely cinematic way."_

And, in 3D.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118024517.html?categoryid=2431&cs=1#ixzz10MmTifUR


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the original movie even if it was cheesy and deviated from the book (which I read long after seeing the movie). I think the 3D is unnecessary, but it would be interesting to see a fresh take on the book, particularly since seawater is unlikely to dissolve a triffid in reality


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I enjoyed the original film as well, but never read the book. I'm not sure why you had to go and destroy my long-held belief in the whole climactic "seawater savior" ending, Roxy! (though it did sort of smack of Wizard of Oz, I guess) :zombie:

As for the 3D, I think it's just the reality of the film industry as they search for ways to get people out of their home theaters and into the neighborhood theaters. It seems that almost every movie my colleagues and I are working on these days are either targeted for 3D release or at least being considered. I suspect it will remain so until the public stops showing up or other technology is found to attract larger audiences. Personally, I'm banking on "smellevision."


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bone To Pick said:


> I'm not sure why you had to go and destroy my long-held belief in the whole climactic "seawater savior" ending, Roxy! (though it did sort of smack of Wizard of Oz, I guess) :zombie:


Well, just try throwing saltwater on the next triffid you see. It only makes them mad


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sea water dissolved the aliens in Alien Nation, why not Triffids.  

I'd watch the new one as long as they keep the truck playing music like a Triffid pied piper. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just looked around on YouTube, and there was a BBC miniseries about the triffids:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And here is another trailer for the original movie - now I want to go watch it again


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Well I couldn't find any triffids, so I threw saltwater on my wife instead. It definitely made her mad. Can I draw the conclusion that triffids = wives? 

lol, spooky, I like that part too! It's like corpse-devouring plant kids chasing the ice cream truck down the street.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sam Raimi to direct?

Whattya think?

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/40472/sam-raimi-deliver-us-new-day-triffids


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

With Sam Raimi involved, can Bruce Campbell be far behind? We may be looking at a possible future cult film here

I see the article mentions it was his favorite film as a child. Hopefully that means the new film will be an affectionate tribute to the original.


----------

